# شرح طريقة عمل التوقيع المتحرك فى الأميل



## فراشة مسيحية (9 يناير 2008)

الكتابه المتحركه
*كيفيه عمل كتابه متحركه في الايميل*​ 
*وفتحوا عيونكم معي*​ 
*قبل ما ابداء لازم*​ 
*تعرفون أن لكل اتجاه *​ 
*في الكتابة كود متحرك خاص يعني الكتابة*​ 
*المتحركة للأسفل تحتاج كود مختلف عن الكتابة *​ 
*المتحركة لأعلى وهكذا بحسب أختلاف الحركة*​ 
*شاء الله راح أعطيكم الأكواد هذي كلها *​ 


*هذا الكود يجعل من كتابتك تتحرك*​ 
*من أسفل لتصعد أعلى*​ 
*<P align=center> <p align="center"><b><font color="#FF0000" size="7" face="Tahoma"><marquee direction="up" ***olldelay= "100" align="bottom" ***o15amount= "5" width="657" height="301"ادخل النص المطلوب هنا أخوك أوسكار</marquee></span></font><BR> <BR> </b> <br> </P>*​ 
*هذا الكود يجعل كتابتك تتحرك من اعلي الي اسفل*​ 
*<P align=center> <p align="center"><b><font color="#FF0000" size="7" face="Tahoma"><marquee direction="down" ***olldelay= "100" align="bottom" ***o15amount= "5" width="657" height="301">ادخل النص المطلوب هنا أخوك أوسكار</marquee></span></font><BR> <BR> </b> <br> </P>*​ 


*هذا الكود يجعل كتابتك تتحرك من اليمين للشمال*​

*في إطار أسود جميل وله حدود زرقاء*​ 
*<P align=center> <center><marquee direction="left" width="350" height="200" style="TAHOMA: 150%; font-size: 14pt; color: white; border-style: ridge; border-color: #0066FF" bgcolor="#000000" ***olldelay= "100" ***ollamount= "3"><center> <br> <br> <br> ادخل النص المطلوب هنا أخوك أوسكار <br> <br> <br> </marquee> <br></P>*​ 


*هذا الكود يجعل كتابتك تتحرك من الشمال لليمين*​ 
*في إطار أسود جميل وله حدود زرقاء*​ 
*<P align=center><center><marquee direction="right" width="350" height="200" style="TAHOMA: 150%; font-size: 14pt; color: white; border-style: ridge; border-color: #0066FF" bgcolor="#000000" ***olldelay= "100" ***ollamount= "3"><center> <br> <br> <br> ادخل النص المطلوب هنا أخوك أوسكار<br> <br> <br> </marquee> <br></P>*​ 


*هذا الكود يجعل كتابتك من أعلى لأسفل *​ 
*بنفس الإمكانيات السابقة*​ 
*<P align=center> <center><marquee direction="down" width="350" height="200" style="TAHOMA: 150%; font-size: 14pt; color: white; border-style: ridge; border-color: #0066FF" bgcolor="#000000" ***olldelay= "100" ***ollamount= "3"><center> <br> <br> <br> ادخل النص المطلوب هنا أخوك أوسكار ... ... <br> <br> <br> </marquee> <br></P>*​ 


*هذا الكود يجعل كتابتك من أسفل لأعلى*​ 
*وبنفس الأمكانيات السابقة*​ 
*<P align=center> <center><marquee direction="up" width="350" height="200" style="TAHOMA: 150%; font-size: 14pt; color: white; border-style: ridge; border-color: #0066FF" bgcolor="#000000" ***olldelay= "100" ***ollamount= "3"><center> <br> <br> <br>ادخل النص المطلوب هنا أخوك أوسكار <br> <br> <br> </marquee> <br></P>*​ 


*كود متحرك من أسفل لأعلى متموج*​ 


*<P align=center><center> <br> <font color="green" size="6"> <br> <center> <br> <DIV STYLE="width: 250;height: 70;filter: wave(strength= 4, freq=2, lightstrength= 40, add=0, phase=20)"><marquee direction="up" height="200" ***ollamount= "2"><BR>ادخل النص المطلوب هنا أخوك أوسكار<a href=""></a><a href=""></a> </marquee></DIV></FONT><BR><BR><BR> <br> <BR> <br> <BR> <br> <center><a href=""></center> <br> </BODY> <br> </html></P>*​ 


*الان*​ 
*تروح وتفتح ايميلك*​ 
*وتروح للخيارات*​ 


*

*​ 
*وبعدين التوقيع*​ 


*

*​ 
*بعدين شيل علامة الصح واضغط موافق*​ 


*

*​ 




*

 *
*ثم ترجع علامة الصح وتذهب للأرسال*​

*وتضغط مرتين في وسط الصفحة وسيطلع *​ 
*لك المربع شكل شبكة تلقائية ..*​



*

 *
*تستطيع أن تمسح الكتابة .. *​

*ثم تكتب مايعجبك في الوورد*​ 
*




*​ 
*ثم تنسخه من الوورد وتلصقه داخل الشبكة وترسل تم الأنتهاء من الشرح منتظر التجارب والرد *​​​​​​​ 
*منقووووووووووووووول*​


----------



## michle (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شرح طريقة عمل التوقيع المتحرك فى الأميل*

*طريقة رائعى الى الامام دائما*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شرح طريقة عمل التوقيع المتحرك فى الأميل*

ميرسى يا مايكل

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شرح طريقة عمل التوقيع المتحرك فى الأميل*

*ميرســـــــــــــــــــــــــــيى 
يا احلــــــــــــــــــــــى
فراشــــــــــــــــــــــــــة
فـــــــــــــــــــى
أحلــــــــــــــــــــــى
منتــــــــــــــــــــــدى​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شرح طريقة عمل التوقيع المتحرك فى الأميل*

العفـــــــــــــــــو

يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا

أحلى يوحنـــــــــــــــــــــــا

فى أروع منتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدى​


----------



## مسيحي محتاار (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شرح طريقة عمل التوقيع المتحرك فى الأميل*

مرسي ع الطريقه دي


----------



## noraa (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شرح طريقة عمل التوقيع المتحرك فى الأميل*

مرسى ليكى فراشة  اية رايك بقى لو انتى غلبتى نفسك كمان وشرحتى ازاى بعد ما احط كود الصورة اظهر الصورة  بدل ما نضغط وبعدين نستى لما الصفحة تفتح   تببقى بجد مكشورة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شرح طريقة عمل التوقيع المتحرك فى الأميل*

انا ناقلة الموضوع يا نورا بس لو عرفت الطريقة اللى عايزاها اكيد هاجيبها فى المنتدى

ميرسى لمرورك يا قمر


----------



## veansea (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شرح طريقة عمل التوقيع المتحرك فى الأميل*

حلو قوى يا فروشه بس ياريت تشريحى الهوت اللى بالعربى عشان
النسخه اللى عندى عربى
ومش عارفه اشتغل عليها


----------



## †+Rosita+† (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شرح طريقة عمل التوقيع المتحرك فى الأميل*

*مرسي كتير يافراشة
طريقة حلوة اوى ومفيدة 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## مراد عزمى (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شرح طريقة عمل التوقيع المتحرك فى الأميل*

<P align=center><center><marquee direction="right" width="350" height="200" style="TAHOMA: 150%; font-size: 14pt; color: white; border-style: ridge; border-color: #0066FF" bgcolor="#000000" ***olldelay= "100" ***ollamount= "3"><center> <br> <br> <br> ادخل النص المطلوب هنا أخوك أوسكار<br> <br> <br> </marquee> <br></P>


----------



## مراد عزمى (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شرح طريقة عمل التوقيع المتحرك فى الأميل*

انا اسف مفهمتش


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شرح طريقة عمل التوقيع المتحرك فى الأميل*

فينى الطريقة دى ناقلاها مش انا اللى عملاها مش هعرف افيدك للاسف :smil13:

روزيتا ميرسى حبيبتى على المرور :Love_Mailbox:

مراد مفهمتش اية


----------



## veansea (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شرح طريقة عمل التوقيع المتحرك فى الأميل*

ولا يهمك يا فروشتى يا عسل


----------



## gerglys (17 أبريل 2009)

ما نفعتش فى ال جووجل


----------



## just member (17 أبريل 2009)

*تمام يا فراشة المنتدى الجميلة*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## kalimooo (17 أبريل 2009)

شكرااااااااااا لمجهودك يا فراشة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## duosrl (27 أبريل 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> الكتابه المتحركه
> *كيفيه عمل كتابه متحركه في الايميل*​
> *وفتحوا عيونكم معي*​
> *قبل ما ابداء لازم*​
> ...



شكرا اخي العزيز
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مايو 2009)

شكرا على الشرح يا فراشه

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## ipraheem makram (4 مايو 2009)

*مرسي كتير​*


----------



## Tota Christ (5 مايو 2009)

شكرا على الطريقه ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## SALVATION (6 مايو 2009)

_شكرا كتييير فراشة_
_تسلم ايدك _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (10 مايو 2009)

شكرا ليكى اختى فرشه وجارى التجربه اشكرك على كل جديد ربن يبارك حياتك


----------



## المفدى (6 أغسطس 2009)

*سلام ونعمة وبركة الرب يسوع المسيح
رائع جدا هذا الشرح وهذه الاكواد شكرا لتعبك
بس ياريت شرح اذاى اعمل توقيع ذى توقيعك فى صفحة داخل الصفحة
وشكرا الرب يباركك*


----------



## +febronia+ (27 يناير 2010)

شكرا ليك​


----------



## elamer1000 (5 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يباركك


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (11 فبراير 2010)

*أشكرك على المعلومات القيمة*
* ربنا يبارك حياتك
*​


----------



## just member (12 فبراير 2010)

*جميل يا فروشة تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## elamer1000 (22 فبراير 2010)

شكرا
ربنا يباركك


----------

